# Pressure washer marks



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Any ideas how to get these marks out? 

Dang under the table summer help


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Looks like some sort of cryptic message!! What material is the surface, I can't make it out from the pic on my screen.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

is it sealed Dan? If not get one of those wire brush brooms and go with the texture just in that area. If it is sealed.. don't think there is any way.


----------



## billy the kid (Jan 22, 2011)

looks sealed,might try wire brush and might have to break the washer back out


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Use a surface cleaner to try and fade them out.









Why the heck are you letting anyone get near cement with a whirly bird??
I don't even allow a 0 tip on a rig or a whirly.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

id get a stronger machine or maybe the same one you used then re-do the entire square an try to fade those burn marks out............maybe wire brush them first though ........all depends


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

A surface cleaner isnt going to get those out. Those are swirl marks from a roto tip. The best you can do is use a flat tip and even out the surface.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

use it like a broom an SWEEP from left to right gently fading off as you go.......basically sweep back an forth from the 4 o'clock posistion to the 8 o'clock posistion


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

I got rid of my spin tip a looping time ago. Zero(red) tip does damage also. I like using the yellow tip for most washing.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Damn iPod corrects words without me wanting it to. I meant to say looong no looping.


----------



## One Coat Coverage (Oct 4, 2009)

Not looping, not no looping. Jeez...


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Need a better profile to tell, but we have gotten many HO swirl marks out with a surface cleaner.They look very light in the picture.


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Just throw some dirt on it  

I bet you could fade it out if you just wash the whole square


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> A surface cleaner isnt going to get those out. Those are swirl marks from a roto tip. The best you can do is use a flat tip and even out the surface.


I'm not saying that it's the right way, but I've used a fan or flat tip held fairly close and went over a couple squares of sidewalk that had marks just like that. A homeowner got a little crazy with his pressure washer and the wrong tip. 

The flat tip worked well and the marks were so faint you could barely see them after I did the whole square.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

they probably wont be noticeable by fall,,,,,but put a fan tip on and wash the affected squares.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

It looks to me like that may be around a pool which is usually a different mix when poured. The turbo tip may have removed the 'cream' from the concrete and you will not get it back. More pressure is the only thing that will even it out but it may make the concrete a little more gray or not as bright as the surrounding


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Offer to put a concrete stain over it...get a close color to cement ....chalk it up to a lesson learned and haul azz


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

NCPaint1 said:


> Offer to put a concrete stain over it...get a close color to cement ....chalk it up to a lesson learned and haul azz


Even that could make the problem worse. The stain may not absorb evenly. 

Try the wanding techniques mentioned. I think TonyG is closest to what really may have happened. There is also a technique of sprinkling Portland cement over the whole pad.


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Is this a sidewalk square or part of the driveway?

The concrete looks pretty clean, was it bleached?

If not, try misting the square with pool chlorine, not sure how it's done elsewhere, but here we chlorine afterwards to lighten the surface and make sure there is no striping left.

Maybe in between the chlorine and going over the area as others stated above, you'll fade the markings. 

Good Luck


----------



## RPS (May 13, 2010)

Re powerwash it wtih a .15 or .25 regular tip. No biggie.


----------



## DinverRed (Apr 12, 2011)

Looks like the guy doing the job got too close to the surface (concrete?) and actually etched into it. Don't have a clue how to fix that. Generally what I have discovered is that when something doesn't want to totally come off on concrete the best solution is to apply a bleach solution to the surface (3 parts water/1 part 5.25% sodium hypochlorite) after washing. No need to rinse it. Generally any unevenness caused by stubborn mildew, mold, algae (etc) will then disappear. You should never try to remove something that does not want to come off. That is what chemicals are for. 

My preference for deck cleaning is the 40 degree nozzle (white). The wider the swatch, the better IMO. I have been pressure washing since '76 so I have made every mistake possible over the years. When pressure washing, the same as airless spraying, the most important thing is even strokes.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Sorry guys. I was just messing with you all:blush:
That was in front of a convenience store I stopped at. I'd never let my help near a roto tip or a 0 degree:jester:

Jeez, a guy trys to stir the **** and all he gets is helpful answers.
Whats wrong with this place

Great solutions though. Dan


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

^ tis a good thing


----------

